# Rescued--Gastonia, NC-2 yr. old female G.R. at Gaston!!



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I forwarded her on to our intake person.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I was thinking, these stories are, so sad, to read, could it be possible, to just send to rescues, and not post on here?


----------



## goldenangels (Dec 21, 2010)

Karen--how tragic! Has anyone called the shelter? Would a phone call buy this little girl more time until rescue can get to her?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Goldensrbest*

*Goldensrbest*

I know these stories are SO SAD, but the reason I email rescues and post on here is in hopes that someone (a rescue, or private adopter in that state) will see them and save them.

*Fostermom*
Thank you for sending her to your intake. I really hope she can be saved in time. I don't know what time they euthanize.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fostermom*

Vickie Nelson, one of the people that was helping to search for Roxie is going to look at this dog to see if it's Roxie-I doubt it is her, so she would need a rescue for her to go to.

Here is her msg. from 8:15 A.M. today
I’ll be heading out before too long so will let you know!!

Vickie

[email protected]


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Vickie*

VICKIE WENT to see this girl-it is not Roxie.
Here is what she said-she couldn't take her because she had no rescue for her to go to.

Vickie, Just called Gaston. This dog was picked up as a stray. They did not find a micro-chip. Did think 
that the dog might be pregnant. They have no vet there. The dog is in the adoption program and will stay there untill she either gets sick or agressive. We all know how that goes!!


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

I am hoping one of the rescues can find room for this girl. It just says her availability/euth date is today not that she will be put down today.

Year 
2011 Tag#
900 Type 
DOG Sex 
FEMALE 
Breed RETRIEVER X Color REDDISH 
Cage # F7 Age 2YEAR Adopt/Rescue/ Euthanasia Date 02/25/2011 
ADOPTABLE(GOLD) Admitted Date 02/21/2011 
Area Pickup: 
LANIER AVE, MT HOLLY 
Remarks: 
Shy


Her "HOLD" time is just up.
Don't get me wrong, I am fully aware of the urgency with all these shelters, just don't want everyone to panic.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kathi*

Kathi

Vickie said that she was told there have been calls on her, so I am praying/hoping some rescue takes her.

She won't be put down today as far as we know.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Hali's Mom said:


> I am hoping one of the rescues can find room for this girl. It just says her availability/euth date is today not that she will be put down today.
> 
> Year
> 2011 Tag#
> ...


With Gaston if the dog is in the unadoptables (shy, fat, ugly), which this dog isn't, then the available date IS the euth date.


----------



## goldenangels (Dec 21, 2010)

I just now called the shelter about this little girl.
They told me SHE WAS ADOPTED BY A RESCUE!!!!!
They gave me no other details as to which rescue.
All of our puppy prayers have been answered!


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Yay!!!!:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Karen*

Goldenangels (Karen)

That is so wonderful-thank you for calling about her!
Bless the rescue that saved her!!


----------

